# Viva la Snorking! Also...how to nose smoke.



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Snorking, a.k.a. nose smoking, is something I am starting to LOVE!!! At herf's I tend to do it once and a while to help me appreciate fantastic cigars that people are willing to share...now I do it with every cigar I place against my lips. The amount of flavor you get through your nose is AMAZING!! You can really taste the subtle nuances of a cigar when snorking. Think about hoe food looses a ton of flavor when you are sick. That is because a lot of our taste is dependent on our sense of smell.

It came across me yesterday that not everybody practices snorking...and some people do not know how...so I am going to _*attempt*_ to explain how I do it, and hopefully I can help some people out.

To begin, you may want to start with a milder cigar that still has a lot of flavor. I am smoking a Rocky Patel 1999 Connecticut right now and it is very smooth and slightly complex...IMO, a perfect candidate for snorking.


The first thing to do is take a decent sized breath and hold it in your lungs...not a huge breath, but enough so you are not uncomfortable holding it for 10 seconds or so.

Next, take a mouthful of smoke and hold it in your mouth for a second or two

Now blow out about 70%-80% of the smoke, holding the rest in your mouth.

Now, close your mouth, relax your throat, and _WITHOUT inhaling_, blow the air from your lungs out your nose. Thanks to our wonderful friend physics (The Bernoulli's Principle) the current of air will suck the smoke out of your mouth and send it though your nose.

Finally, expel any extra air that might be in your lungs out of your mouth so when you inhale, your mouth will be empty of smoke. Remember, there are no taste receptors in your lungs, so smoke does not need to enter them.

This might sting/burn a little the first time...if it does, try blowing more smoke out your mouth before sending it out your nose. Eventually, you should be able to tolerate more and more smoke out your nose without the burn.

I hope this helps some people who have heard of snorking and are having difficulties with it; and opens a whole new world of flavors to the people hearing about it for the first time.

Enjoy!
~Bobb


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the little how to, I've been working on trying to "snork" more and this really helps.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

good write up. I learned how to do it at shack herf last year. Once you get good at it, becomes like second nature.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

I agree, once you get the hang of it, it becomes second nature but I really like your entry as I see lots of guys just blow thru their noses and not savor the flavors produced, your how-to is right on - thanks alot!


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

I will have to try this out - i always try and fail miserably.
Translation:
I end up making faces and looking stupid. :tu


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

King James said:


> good write up. I learned how to do it at shack herf last year. Once you get good at it, becomes like second nature.


Thanks man! I might be going down to your neck of the woods soon. When that happens I'll let you know...there my need to be some herfin' involved


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Honestly, I can't imagine not nose smoking cigars. It is an absolute must! I'm actually surprised at how few people actually do it.

Thanks for the thread Bobb.:tu


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

i don't understand the necessity of having air in your lungs "pre puff?" 

I usually will puff, blow out my mouth, close my mouth and wait about 2 seconds, then exhale out my nose. 

Please explain why step 1 is necessary so that I can try to sharpen this technique. 

I actually tend to blow a lot of smoke out of my nose on each puff. And then I open my mouth at the VERY end of the smoke going out my nose to really taste everything at once.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

This has been the most helpful thread on nose smoking yet, imho, I finally got it after about 20 mins


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:r

Next thing you know folks will admit to not putting grape jelly on their grilled cheese. 

The modulated nose exhale is inherent to the enjoyment of all a cigar has to offer.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, that's easier, than how I was always trying to do it! Hurray for physics!


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

Great tip, thanks, now all I need to do is give it a try.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Mullet said:


> i don't understand the necessity of having air in your lungs "pre puff?"
> 
> I usually will puff, blow out my mouth, close my mouth and wait about 2 seconds, then exhale out my nose.
> 
> ...


I am not sure if step 1 is 100% necessary or not...but it's something I do. I find that if I take a draw on my cigar and I do not have air in my lungs...I sometime feel the need to take a breath and the accidental cigar smoke inhale is more likely to happen.


----------



## Dwharmsway (Jan 17, 2008)

I've tried blowing the smoke out my nose it the past, but it has burned like no tomorrow.

I think it's because I'm blowing to much smoke out. Nice guide, I'll have to try it tonight!


----------



## CJ71976 (Sep 26, 2007)

Also I've found that I can tolerate medium lighter smokes this way, but Maduro smokes burn the h.e.double hockey sticks out of my nasal passages.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Dwharmsway said:


> I've tried blowing the smoke out my nose it the past, but it has burned like no tomorrow.
> 
> I think it's because I'm blowing to much smoke out. Nice guide, I'll have to try it tonight!


Depends on a few things: strength of the cigar, how now you are to doing it and and much of the exhale is exiting through your nose. Personally only about the last 25% of my exhale goes through my nose and it has dramatically enhanced my cigar smoking experience.

If you are new at this you might want to start with
1). a milder cigar
2). Waiting until about 1/3 of the cigar is completed (I've noticed that the nose exhale is much milder at this point in the cigar and is less likely to "burn" your nose).

Great topic!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

JordanWexler said:


> I will have to try this out - i always try and fail miserably.
> Translation:
> I end up making faces and looking stupid. :tu


Is it because you can't get the smoke out through your nose, or because it stings when you do?
I have never smoked anything that I've inhaled before, so my sinuses and such are fresh. I find that when I used to try this nose thing, it would just hurt. Since I don't want to damage my sinuses anymore than they might already be, I just stopped doing it. I don't know about anyone else, but I've never had to blow a steak through my nose to fully appreciate it. :r


----------



## Dwharmsway (Jan 17, 2008)

sirxlaughs said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I've never had to blow a steak through my nose to fully appreciate it. :r


The occasional milk has gone through my nose...:bl


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

I also do this, and yes I agree it becomes second nature. When I draw a cigar I almost never notice I am "Snorking" what I do is a little different though. I draw on the cigar then inhale through my nose not and enjoy the taste in my mouth. Then when I exhale I tend to let it go half and half through my nose and mouth. If you do it this way make sure you have your mouth closed or else the smoke will go out your mouth an in your nose and you will inhale it all. I believe its called something like the "French inhale" or something it looks cool like an upside down waterfall of smoke but its no fun with a cigar, I would only do it with something extremely mild like a hookah unless you smoke cigarettes. So for starters I would do what Bobb said and Inhale first then when you get the hang of it do whatever you want.

I also do agree if you are interested in doing this and haven't before Definitely try a nice mild cigar (with good flavor) most Dominican cigars with a Connecticut wrapper will be the best and once you make it up to the cigars you were smoking before you will notice you palate has become much more perceptive of the nuances of the cigars you smoked before but never tasted.


----------



## KnuckleDragger (Apr 18, 2008)

I thought that I was hopeless and lost for a time. Trying to "Snork" and having my girlfriend laugh at me because I could never do it while she did it with ease. Well, after this write up yesterday I got it on the first try :tu And by doing it a few times over the length of the cigar it was a whole new flavor experience for me (tried it with an old favorite and noticed things I had never noticed before). Thank you for the write up, many have tried, all have failed, but your explanation got it done for me. Thanks again. ~KD


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

If anyone is just not able to do it, blow most of the smoke out then close your mouth and hum then sort of chew the smoke like you would food. It will happen naturally and automatically and you can feel how it works and you should be able to replicate it. I can't help not to do it. :ss


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

IMO flavor characteristics of a cigar are split 50% in the mouth and 50% in the nose. If you don't exhale through your nose, you are missing 50% of the cigar.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

KnuckleDragger said:


> I thought that I was hopeless and lost for a time. Trying to "Snork" and having my girlfriend laugh at me because I could never do it while she did it with ease. Well, after this write up yesterday I got it on the first try :tu And by doing it a few times over the length of the cigar it was a whole new flavor experience for me (tried it with an old favorite and noticed things I had never noticed before). Thank you for the write up, many have tried, all have failed, but your explanation got it done for me. Thanks again. ~KD


:tu


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

i actually find that the more vigorously I exhale the smoke out my nose yields a stronger flavor. I generally will just gently blow the smoke out my nose, but every now and then I will let one rip -- you should try it.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I smoke in and out of my noise just about every puff at least 85% of the cigar:dr


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

BagfullofPings said:


> IMO flavor characteristics of a cigar are split 50% in the mouth and 50% in the nose. If you don't exhale through your nose, you are missing 50% of the cigar.


I agree, especially with mild cigars. :ss


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Uncle Scott tried to kill me once...."go ahead Russ blow it out your nose" 
Okay U.Scott.......--cough--cough--gag--gag--

Thanks U. Scott....I love you too....


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the technique pointers, Bobb! I kind of stumbled on your approach after a lot of trial & error--works for me!



Da Klugs said:


> :r
> 
> Next thing you know folks will admit to not putting grape jelly on their grilled cheese.


<hijack>
Ok, my wife is the first person I ever met to do this, and I honestly don't get it. Who thought that grape jelly & hot melted cheese would go well together? I'm a pretty adventuresome eater, but I have no desire to find out what I'm missing on that one. I also don't get the McGriddle or a Monte Cristo. Why mess up a perfectly good sandwich with a bunch of sweet syrupy junk? 
</hijack>


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the write up. I just did my first snork. :tu

I can't say that I enjoyed it, but I can see how it would take some time to get used to and how it would bring out the flavor. Very cool!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

tenbaseg said:


> Thanks for the write up. I just did my first snork. :tu
> 
> I can't say that I enjoyed it, but I can see how it would take some time to get used to and how it would bring out the flavor. Very cool!


You may want to wait until after the first third of the cigar next time...I find that it is a lot less harsh after you smoke the cigar for a bit


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

i exhale nose first, is that a problem?


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

pbrennan10 said:


> i exhale nose first, is that a problem?


If it works for you...not at all


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

I've wanted to do this, but couldn't figure out how, until now! Great tutorial, thanks for sharing!


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

This is how I've always smoked cigars. My interpretation was if you *didn't* do this, pretty much most cigars taste the same...

Congrats to anyone who just now started exhaling through your nose. I just tried puffing in my mouth and then slowly letting it go back out through my mouth and you can't taste anything but tobacco smoke.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

I could taste them just fine, but "snorking" adds another dimension to the flavor. Plus, it really helps with mild cigars.

Donovan



krevo81 said:


> This is how I've always smoked cigars. My interpretation was if you *didn't* do this, pretty much most cigars taste the same...
> 
> Congrats to anyone who just now started exhaling through your nose. I just tried puffing in my mouth and then slowly letting it go back out through my mouth and you can't taste anything but tobacco smoke.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

I have picked this up recently and the difference is HUGE! Love ya Bobb!


----------



## kugie (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks for the info 
I will have to try it out.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

You can tell I'm a total newb, I've never even thought of doing that......:r


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Excellent "how to" for those who do not know how to "snork" a cigar. Taking a breath before drawing on your favorite cigar is helpful so that when you expel the smoke there is enough air behind it so that you don't burn your nose hairs. Some people tend to expel 100% of the smoke directly thru the nose,,,,ouch!!! Try using what air you have stored in your lungs along with the smoke you drew in and mix well,,,,as you "snork" out the mixture,,think of it as you would a carburetor as it mixes air with fuel. The more you do this the more you will know what the perfect combination of air and smoke is.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Texan in Mexico said:


> I agree, once you get the hang of it, it becomes second nature but I really like your entry as I see lots of guys just blow thru their noses and not savor the flavors produced, your how-to is right on - thanks alot!


:tpd: Your how to is right on IMO. when I first started smoking cigars I had a hard time Snorking, because it seemed to harsh. The more I smoked the easier it became. Now I seem to do it every third puff or more, I think it bring out a whole new level of enjoyment in all my cigars.


----------



## Fullycanvassed (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the write up, this guide helped a LOT! 

I'm starting to get the hang of it, everything said is spot on. Just some tips from a newb perspective (basically reiterating): 
-Don't get a huge breath and start snorking out the nose when you first try it, the harshness will bite
-Do try to expel 80%+ (even 90%) through the mouth first and snork small amounts on your first cigar. A *good* snork shouldn't leave any harshness on your nose
-Practice makes perfect
-Relax and enjoy the cigar with a heightened sense of purpose now (and a cup of coffee) :ss

The flavor sensations are great! 
FYI I started out with a Padron Delicias Maduro, as someone said Maduros might be a little strong - but nope, it was perfect! 

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Elltrain (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for this. I am quite the noob and trying to learn little things like this.

I can get some smoke out of my nose, but OH MY does it burn. I've never smoked anything through my nose before. Even when I smoked cigarettes I never french inhaled or blew it out my nose.

I am doing it a little but the burn is extremely overpowering and it will take some time to build up some resistance before I can start really tasting/appreciating the flavors that come through while doing this.


----------



## mangamonster (May 17, 2008)

Damn, I thought doing this was normal!! 

I love doing it because that 'wasabe' kick you get through the nostrulars :chk


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

the "wasabi" kick is actually a good analogy as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Uncle Scott tried to kill me once...."go ahead Russ blow it out your nose"
> Okay U.Scott.......--cough--cough--gag--gag--
> 
> Thanks U. Scott....I love you too....


He wasn't trying to kill you. He was going for the comedy factor.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

I always thought this was how to snork:
View attachment 19106


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I am proud to say that I have the ability to "French inhale" without allowing the smoke to enter my lungs. So, I nose smoke in both directions.

Some of you may not believe this, but there are times when I have accidentally inhaled a bit of smoke into my lungs with this technique (don't ask me how I do it) & it feels like a mule just kicked me in the chest.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> I always thought this was how to snork:
> View attachment 19106


That is awesome. I loved that show!!!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I love to snork!
Scott


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

As long as it's a mild-med cigar I'll do it..otherwise I'll look like I'm crying while smoking a cigar.


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

Think im doing something wrong!
View attachment 19633


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Cigarin-Martin said:


> Think im doing something wrong!
> View attachment 19633


:r:r:r:r:r:r
uuu


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Great write-up, I've been snorking for a very long time but used a different method. Basically I would exhale 80%-90% of the smoke through my mouth and then ever so slightly draw the remaining smoke into my throat and the purge it through my nose.

My method probably allows some of the smoke into my lungs although not a lot.

I'll have to try the method you described as it might work even better.

To everyone who hasn't tried exhaling through their nose, you certainly should try as it adds so incredibly much to the experience that I can't imagine smoking cigars and not doing it. You notice so much more flavor that doing it any other way just makes all the cigars I already love seem dull.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Metalnoise777 (Jun 7, 2008)

Holy Cow!...Never knew about this and I tried it and WOW...this has totally upscaled my Cigar smoking experience to a whole new level! THANKS for the input. I tried this with a Gurhka and MAN was it even BETTER than before as I could really taste the flavor so much more. I would certainly say to those who are trying this you dont want to snork too much smoke when starting out...a little is enough. Well now I want to go back and try this will all my favorites! Thanks again!

Metal Mike


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Metalnoise777 said:


> Holy Cow!...Never knew about this and I tried it and WOW...this has totally upscaled my Cigar smoking experience to a whole new level! THANKS for the input. I tried this with a Gurhka and MAN was it even BETTER than before as I could really taste the flavor so much more. I would certainly say to those who are trying this you dont want to snork too much smoke when starting out...a little is enough. Well now I want to go back and try this will all my favorites! Thanks again!
> 
> Metal Mike


No problem!! Reading posts like these makes me VERY happy!! I'm glad you have found the wonder that is Snorking :tu


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

I finally got the hang of "Snorking" and it's great. Now I can stop inhaling and nose smoking. Nah, I like it too much.


----------



## Marinero (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info,,, I will give it a shot and see how it goes...


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for this how-to! Anyone who reads this and can't do it their very first time attempting it needs to take a reading comprehension class. The concept is so simple I am amazed I didn't figure it out beforehand. While my palate remains undeveloped I certainly appreciate the extra element this provides in the tasting of a cigar. Good stuff!


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

LOL, I am quite used to this, tells me how strong a cigar is. The srtonger the gar, the less I`m able to do this before overloading illness sets in, LOL.

But I`m finding my tollerance for it is ever increasing, and I`m finding that I am developing a much better pallet using it more and more. If the gar burns the nose too much, like that fricken Camacho, I`ll lay off of this technique and just try to get the taste soley from my mouth. 

AFAIC, you gotta do it/try it to know the fullness of the cigar.

Cheers,
Randall


----------



## oneblue (Aug 23, 2008)

Bobb said:


> Snorking, a.k.a. nose smoking, is something I am starting to LOVE!!! At herf's I tend to do it once and a while to help me appreciate fantastic cigars that people are willing to share...now I do it with every cigar I place against my lips. The amount of flavor you get through your nose is AMAZING!! You can really taste the subtle nuances of a cigar when snorking. Think about hoe food looses a ton of flavor when you are sick. That is because a lot of our taste is dependent on our sense of smell.
> 
> It came across me yesterday that not everybody practices snorking...and some people do not know how...so I am going to _*attempt*_ to explain how I do it, and hopefully I can help some people out.
> 
> ...


Ran across this thread referenced from another thread. I'm responding to bump this up to those that may have not heard of this... I surely wasn't familiar with the term 'snorkling' a cigar.

I didn't realize everyone didn't just do this normally when smoking a cigar. I don't even know how I started doing this, but I completely agree, I get a lot more flavor and cigar smoking experience by doing this (with moderation).


----------

